# Fed up with amns



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

I can not keep this thing burning.  About ready to throw it away.  I get it smoking good and put it in my masterbuilt smoker and it goes out. I pulled the chip loader out some and the chip tray out some but it still goes out.

Please help I want so smoke some cheese.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 21, 2013)

what altitude are you at and do you have the exhaust vent fully open?


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 21, 2013)

c farmer I would call Todd he has 3 or 4 mes and invented amns he will  help you.

Stan


----------



## zzerru (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm curious too. It took 3-4 lights before it kept burning for me and the last time I took the chip loader out.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

I had the vent fully open and microwaved the dust for a minute. It is even windy here, I would think the wind would keep it burning better.

I am at about 1500 feet.

Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> c farmer I would call Todd he has 3 or 4 mes and invented amns he will  help you.
> 
> Stan


How do I get ahold of him?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

How do I get ahold of him.  Will he post here, Send him a PM or call him?


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 21, 2013)

A-MAZE-N Products, LLC
12651 Zenith Ave
Suite 111
Burnsville, MN 55337

(952) 736-7678

[email protected]


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

Everyone says about how good this thing is, I really want to get this working.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

Would the mailbox mod be better?


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 21, 2013)

Talk with Todd before you start the mods, he'll get yah fixed up lickidy split


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 21, 2013)

you can PM him..  he will answer


----------



## geerock (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmer
Do you have the gen 2 mes (side vent)?  If you do there is very limited airflow in that thing that causes some temp issues, too much smoke sitting in the chamber, and, well you know about lack of smoke production.


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure which model mes you have, but my pellet smoker burns good in my mes 30. I remove the loader, and chip tray. Light pellets with a torch, and let em burn for a good 10 minutes before blowing them out. Sometime they get going so good that I can't blow them out. I have been lighting both sides as insurance though.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

geerock said:


> Farmer
> Do you have the gen 2 mes (side vent)? If you do there is very limited airflow in that thing that causes some temp issues, too much smoke sitting in the chamber, and, well you know about lack of smoke production.


Mine has the top vent.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> Not sure which model mes you have, but my pellet smoker burns good in my mes 30. I remove the loader, and chip tray. Light pellets with a torch, and let em burn for a good 10 minutes before blowing them out. Sometime they get going so good that I can't blow them out. I have been lighting both sides as insurance though.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


I have the one that burns the dust.


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2013)

Remove the chip loader and the chip tray from the mes. Make sure top vent is fully open , nuke chips / pellets for 1 min.  light, let burn blow out an relight.

 I had a few times that it didn't want to stay lit. Once i removed the loader and tray ,no more problems.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

eman said:


> Remove the chip loader and the chip tray from the mes. Make sure top vent is fully open , nuke chips / pellets for 1 min.  light, let burn blow out an relight.
> 
> I had a few times that it didn't want to stay lit. Once i removed the loader and tray ,no more problems.


It wont burn long enough to blow out.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 21, 2013)

You should have plenty good airflow in that MES.  It's real important to make sure you get it burning very well before you put it in the smoker.  Light it up and let it burn (with flame) for a good 10 min.  Then blow out the flame and let it just smoke and cherry up outside the smoker for another 5 min or so.  Main thing is make sure it's burning really good and you shouldn't have any problems.    Oh, are you using Todd's pellets?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

I use the heck out of mine in my Bradley.......0 Issues with lighting and stays going.


----------



## geerock (Feb 21, 2013)

I used to have the same model mes as you and I loved the amazn dust tray in it.  I would lay it on the rails below the water pan and she would be good for hours.  Don't pack the dust, make sure it's dry, light with a propane torch real well and let it go outside the smoker for 10 minutes or so and she should be smokin'.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> You should have plenty good airflow in that MES. It's real important to make sure you get it burning very well before you put it in the smoker. Light it up and let it burn (with flame) for a good 10 min. Then blow out the flame and let it just smoke and cherry up outside the smoker for another 5 min or so. Main thing is make sure it's burning really good and you shouldn't have any problems. Oh, are you using Todd's pellets?


I am using Todds dust.  Dont have the pellet smoker.


----------



## venture (Feb 21, 2013)

If you decide to discard it, please PM me.  I will give you my address.

Not sure why, cause mine will last me a lifetime.

But I will take it off your hands if you pay the shipping. My neighbor might like a free one?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2013)

Venture said:


> If you decide to discard it, please PM me.  I will give you my address.
> 
> Not sure why, cause mine will last me a lifetime.
> 
> ...


I dont want to get rid of it.  I want to be able to get it to work.

Lots of good info here.  I will give it another try.


----------



## roller (Feb 21, 2013)

Just remember you have to have air flow for it to burn. NO exception...


----------



## flyweed (Feb 21, 2013)

You also NEED to be sure you keep your "dust" sealed up nice and tight...AND if it sets for any length of time it WILL get some moisture in it...the best thing to do is to spread out a few cups of the dust on a cake pan, jelly roll pan, etc and put it in your oven at 200F for about 10-15 minutes....it'll take the moisture right out.  I did this when I had the "dust" burning model, and my dust burned 100% every time when using it.  Now I have the AMZN pellet tube smoker and I do the same thing for the pellets if they've sat for any length of time.  It never fails.

Give it a try

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Roller said:


> Just remember you have to have air flow for it to burn. NO exception...


I had the chip tray out of it and the chip loader out about 2 inches. Also had the top vent open all the way.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

flyweed said:


> You also NEED to be sure you keep your "dust" sealed up nice and tight...AND if it sets for any length of time it WILL get some moisture in it...the best thing to do is to spread out a few cups of the dust on a cake pan, jelly roll pan, etc and put it in your oven at 200F for about 10-15 minutes....it'll take the moisture right out.  I did this when I had the "dust" burning model, and my dust burned 100% every time when using it.  Now I have the AMZN pellet tube smoker and I do the same thing for the pellets if they've sat for any length of time.  It never fails.
> 
> Give it a try
> 
> Dan


I will try the oven method tonight. I used the mircowave last night.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok I just found a thread on here about the cherry pellets being hard to burn and you had to add other kind with it.  I was trying to use cherry dust.  Could this have been some of my problem?


----------



## bear55 (Feb 22, 2013)

Only used my once since receiving and work like a charm.  I will be smoking two racks of baby backs today using a mixture of cherry and hickory pellets.  I have not tried the dust but I believe it will work with no problems.


----------



## jammo (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought pellets at a local grocery that would go out no matter what I did. Then ordered pitmaster blend from Todd, they have worked great without anything extra.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

My dust came with the unit when I bought it 2 years ago.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 22, 2013)

try putting a thin layer of hickory or oak on the bottom then the cherry on top.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Farmer,

My cherry pellets do the same thing. If you have it, lay down a thin layer of oak or hickory along the bottom of the AMNS, and then put the cherry on top of that. The oak burns slightly hotter and should help keep the cherry lit.

After reading your thread above, you probably had compounding issues causing the problem (moist dust + low airflow + cherry going out = major frustration). Anyone of those things could have been hampering your efforts. Keep at it. I've done cheese three times now and it is so worth it.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

I have some hickory and maple that came with it too. I think I will try the maple tonight.


----------



## roller (Feb 22, 2013)

Let it burn for about 15 min. before you blow out the flame...very important...


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Roller said:


> Let it burn for about 15 min. before you blow out the flame...very important...


Thats part of the problem, I couldnt keep it burning.  I put some on a plate and microwaved of 1 min. before hand.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 22, 2013)

C Farmer

Sorry you're having issues!

Couple things come to mind.......

Does your AMNS have a "X" pattern for the base or legs?

You can always call me at

Work (952)736-7678

Cell(952)412-0484

Todd


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes it does.  I might just have to give you a call if I cant get on to it.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 22, 2013)

Call me anyway!

Sometimes it's just easier to work it out over the phone

Try this

Pour 2 cups of sawdust into a microwavable bowl

Microwave for 60 seconds

Stir sawdust with spoon

Microwave for another 60 seconds

Stir with spoon, and watch for any moisture that's released

Fill the AMNS with sawdust

Lightly pack down the sawdust with your thumb

Fill to the top, and lightly pack again

Light sawdust thru hole for about 45 seconds

Light both ends for more smoke

Blow on the embers, to make sure you have a good fire going

Place in your MES, on lowest rack

No water in the water pan

Chip pan out 1 1/2"

Chip loader out 2" for hot smoking, and remove for cold smoking

Exhaust wide open

If you're cold smoking, your smoker must be warmed up, in-order for the unit to draft properly. 

I turn my MES to 100°, let it warm up, and then turn it off.

The unit will drop to about 60° - 70° in 2 hours, depending on the ambient temp

Keep me posted!!

Todd


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Dont think I will get to try it tonight. It is going to be nasty. Rain/sleet and snow.

My smoker is in my basement and is about 60 degrees. Is that warm enough?


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Thanks for the tips. Dont think I will get to try it tonight. It is going to be nasty. Rain/sleet and snow.
> 
> My smoker is in my basement and is about 60 degrees. Is that warm enough?


The trick is to keep you smoker warm enough to keep drafting, even when it's cold outside


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Well tonight I put 1 cup of dust in the microwave for 1 min. then mixed it around and microwaved 1 min again.  I pulled the chip loader out of the unit and the chip tray out about 2 inches.  Got it lit and blew on it until I had a nice cherry going.  Guess what, it worked. It burned all of the dust.

Big thanks to all of you and to Todd.

Talked to Todd on the phone, big help.

Cheese is going on tomorrow.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 22, 2013)

TAAAAA   DAAAAAA


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

I will take before and after pics.  

My problem was I was expecting to see a glowing red cherry the whole time. When I first started I seen the cherry but I had to bath my son.  After I done that I checked it and I had no cherry but still smoking.  After supper it had burned out of dust.

Is it normal not to see a glowing red cherry during the burn?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

Is it normal not to see a glowing red cherry during the burn?

Only in total darkness. as long as you see a steady stream of smoke you're OK. The most important thing inside the smoker is to get enough outside air necessary for combustion.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2013)

Well it was dark the whole time I was working with it tonight.  I would think in the dark it would be easier to see the cherry?  It all burned up so I must of had smoke the whole time?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is the beginning of my cheese smoking.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

I just started it.  Guess I will smoke for 2 or 3 hours.  I see smoke coming out of the vent.


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

lol I will post more pics.  Should the cheese turn dark on the outside?  Using maple dust.


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 23, 2013)

are you using a torch to light it?


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> are you using a torch to light it?


A little butane torch.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> are you using a torch to light it?


A little butane torch.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Well its coming on 3 hours.  Should I pull the cheese off or keep it on.  I am smoking a mild cheddar and a white cheddar.


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## humdinger (Feb 23, 2013)

Pull it. That should be plenty of smoke.

If you have dust left, use a spoon or a stick to scrape the burning part away from the remaining good dust and re-bag it.


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

2013-02-23_20-13-47_36.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 23, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

2013-02-23_20-13-31_758.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 23, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok I pulled it.  Smells smoky.  Wrapped in plastic and in the fridge.


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Pull it. That should be plenty of smoke.
> 
> If you have dust left, use a spoon or a stick to scrape the burning part away from the remaining good dust and re-bag it.



I had dust left.only burned 2 rows


----------



## humdinger (Feb 23, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I had dust left.only burned 2 rows


Cool, make a mental note of how much burned for how long. Now that you know how the AMNS burns, you can estimate how much sawdust you'll need for future smoke and how much a full tay of dusk will go.


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 23, 2013)

Try spritzing your pellets on the end you are going to light with alcohol (isoproply or denatured).  Then, use your propane torch to light up that end until you get a good flame.  Let it burn 5-10 minutes then blow out the flame.  This is the advice that Todd gave me when I first got my AMNPS and had trouble getting it to light and continue to burn in my MES 40 (the older model).  I also put an elbow on the outlet to control wind passing over it and I removed the trip tray doohickey entirely.

HTH


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

Black said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it is a great product. I might use it to smoke everything, just use the mes for the heat.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Try spritzing your pellets on the end you are going to light with alcohol (isoproply or denatured). Then, use your propane torch to light up that end until you get a good flame. Let it burn 5-10 minutes then blow out the flame. This is the advice that Todd gave me when I first got my AMNPS and had trouble getting it to light and continue to burn in my MES 40 (the older model). I also put an elbow on the outlet to control wind passing over it and I removed the trip tray doohickey entirely.
> 
> HTH


I have the dust model.  With the help of the forum and Todd I got it figured out.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2013)

What does the elbow do?


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 24, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Ok I pulled it.  Smells smoky.  Wrapped in plastic and in the fridge.



Now don't touch it for a MINIMUM of 2-3 weeks, month or longer is the best way to go. Do yourself a favor and in about 2 weeks smoke some more, get your rotation going because you are going to love it.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 24, 2013)

That is going to be hard to do.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 24, 2013)

If you don't let it rest for the 2 weeks minimum (longer is better)...  You might think it's no good because of the bad taste...  The rest let's it mellow out...


----------



## black (Feb 24, 2013)

z


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 24, 2013)

c farmer said:


> That is going to be hard to do.



You will be disappointed if you don't wait, it will taste bitter and overpowering if you get into it too soon. This is the hardest part about cheese, but you will be rewarded for waiting.

Good luck......


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 24, 2013)

If you plan on "Hot " smoking you may want to get one of Todds Pellet smokers. It was found that the dust smokers burn up the dust in a hurry when hot smoking, thus prompting Todd to develop the pellet smoker for Hot smokes. One thing about Todd.......When he finds there's a problem.........He FIXES It!!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.  I will have to see about getting one.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 24, 2013)

I wrapped the cheese in plastic wrap.  Is that ok, should I vacuum seal instead?


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 24, 2013)

Leif you have a vac sealer the yes, seal it up. If you do not have one then wrap and then throw wrapped cheese into a ziplock, squeeze as much air out as possible.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 24, 2013)

by all means vac seal and label


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 24, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> by all means vac seal and label



And in 2 weeks smoke some more cheese.


----------



## black (Feb 24, 2013)

z


----------



## frosty (Feb 25, 2013)

eman said:


> Remove the chip loader and the chip tray from the mes. Make sure top vent is fully open , nuke chips / pellets for 1 min.  light, let burn blow out an relight.
> 
> I had a few times that it didn't want to stay lit. Once i removed the loader and tray ,no more problems.


X2


----------



## humdinger (Feb 25, 2013)

The importance of waiting is what I learned this past weekend. Did my first cheese smoke back in mid-December. Used oak b/c I didn't have apple or alder yet, and I smoked it for about 4 hours which is pretty heavy for using oak. Ate some of it about 10 days later around Christmas and it was ok, but a bit bitter and pungent. I also gave some to my buddy as a gift.

I totally forgot about it until last weekend when we were hanging at his house and he cracked it out of the vac seal....OMG! It was unbelievable! It had rested for about 10 weeks and mellowed to perfection! I couldn't believe it was from the same batch that I had "over smoked".

It was the block on the lower right.













2012-12-08 18.19.54.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks To Everyone who jumped in to help!!!

Once you get the hang of the little gadget, it's actually pretty easy to use

Glad it all worked out!!

Todd


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Thanks To Everyone who jumped in to help!!!
> 
> Once you get the hang of the little gadget, it's actually pretty easy to use
> 
> ...


After talking with you on the phone it took off and I didnt have any problems.

I am looking to buy a pellet smoker now.

Thanks again


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I have the dust model.  With the help of the forum and Todd I got it figured out.



Whoops!  Sorry I jumped the gun by assuming you had a pellet burner.

I knew that Todd would get you fixed up.  Glad you've got it working now!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2013)

Its ok, I hope to soon have a pellet model.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2013)

AMZNPS













tcs14.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 26, 2013






Small amount of air.













tcs16.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 26, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2013)

So the pellet smoker doesn't need to have as much draft as the dust model?


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

I need one bad.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

You talk alot. Lol.
Do they ever go on sale?


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 27, 2013)

Not that I am aware of, but worth the $30ish bucks for sure. It is a must have IMO.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 27, 2013)

c farmer said:


> You talk alot. Lol.
> Do they ever go on sale?


Todd has a sale right now but only 1 day left:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135995/10-off-50-order-at-a-maze-n-products


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, forgot about that one and I used in on some qmats and 732 probes! Damn Jim Beam.....


----------



## humdinger (Feb 28, 2013)

cfarmer,

If you can't get your order in on time, just send Todd a PM and let him know your situation. He gave me a little break last Christmas when I ordered a AMNPS for my brother a few days after the sale had ended. He'll do whatever he can to work with you, which is why he is so revered on SMF.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, just trying to decide on which one now.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 28, 2013)

Just ask Todd....he helped me decide which one was right for my smoker..

Kat


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2013)

I sent him a pm.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I know you need to wait 2 weeks before using the cheese but the wife needed cheese for pizza.  Used the white cheddar,  it was very good.  Can't wait for it to age good.  Its going to be hard.












2013-03-02_21-45-23_851.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 2, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 2, 2013)

That's why you need to stock up and always keep ahead! 

I have about 8lbs in the fridge right now and just saw that Krogers has cheese on sale tomorrow for $2.99/lb so I'm going to add at least 5lbs more to my stockpile!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2013)

Remember I just started smoking cheese.  I think next weekend more is going to be smoked.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 2, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Remember I just started smoking cheese. I think next weekend more is going to be smoked.


Be careful you might get hooked (like I did) and never want un-smoked cheese again!!!

Is that a pizza stone in that pic? I've never seen one like that, looks interesting!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2013)

Yea its pampered chief.  The wife has alot of stone pans. I am already hooked.


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 2, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Remember I just started smoking cheese. I think next weekend more is going to be smoked.
> ...


You got that right!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 2, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Yea its pampered chief. The wife has alot of stone pans. I am already hooked.


Thanks! I have a pampered chef 14" flat stone, it never leaves my oven!

Is that one flat? It sort of looks like it is dished.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2013)

It is flat but the handles are raised.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2013)

Hard Cheese takes a couple weeks to mellow, but Mozzarella is good the same day or the next

TJ


----------



## christo0pher (Mar 4, 2013)

I get it smoking good and put it in my masterbuilt smoker and it goes out.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 4, 2013)

I had trouble too and I ended up pulling the chip loaded out completely, open the vent all the open and the chip tray out 2 inches. You need to have a good draft. Since it was only like 30 degrees here I also had to warm the mes up some.   Call Todd,  he is a great guy.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 5, 2013)

Got my pellet smoker today.  Gonna try it this weekend on some burgers.


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel your pain.  I recently purchased the AMPNS pellet/dust smoke generator.  I couldn't get that thing going properly until the third smoke attempt.  I look forward to the weekend as I think I have it down now.  But the first two tests made me worry about my purchase.  I'll keep you posted.

My problem seems to be that I didn't get a big enough ember going initially.  Just be sure to get that thing smoking steadily before starting your cook and ensure good ventilation.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just my two cents worth. I do a fair amount of cheese smoking in cold weather around here. I found out right away at cold temps the air density will not let the MES 40 draft properly. Adding an elbow to the exhaust vent straightened mine out. Also, at colder temps the cheese will not take on alot of color, but it will still take smoke so go by time not color. Happy smokin!

Doug


----------



## digger333vip (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm trying mine for the first time as I type in my MES. 
I lit it once....it went out about twenty minutes later. 
Took the chip loader out, moved the ash tray out a inch or two......
Been smokin like Willie on 4/20 ever since.
Todd Johnson at amazenproducts.com has truly lived up to his products name.
From what I see and read on here,he seems like a great guy too!
Thanks Todd for throwing in the pellets,it was a nice surprise.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 28, 2013)

Everybody has little tricks to help their AMNS or AMNPS perform better

Stick to the basics.....

Pretty Simple...You need good airflow thru the smoker

TJ


----------

